

Collections: Easiest way to collect, organize and share anything with anyone - tonyx
https://collections.me/

======
muratmutlu
I noticed that Jolicloud launched something similar the other day if anyone
wants to compare <https://drive.jolicloud.com>

~~~
tonyx
We actually checked out Jolicloud when they launched. Kudos to them that they
have built a stunningly beautiful product. Our focus however is less on giving
you one place to view all of your content but much more on organizing them,
sharing them and making sense of them.

------
dutchbrit
Alright, there's one more thing I'd like to say, feedback wise.

If I add a webpage, and that webpage changes url, or gets removed for whatever
reason, that page also automatically seems to get lost in collections.me -
adding a snapshot/saving of that page on collecting would be great.

I also tried doing this for an image on my server. I removed the image, but I
still see it (which is good). I wonder however if the image has been saved, or
if it's just a cache in your webkit viewer?

Ps. Please don't take all my feedback as negativity. What you've built is a
great start! Well done.

~~~
armansu
Thanks for feedback! Yeah, currently we are only saving the top 1440x900px
snapshot of the webpage. As for other files, we store it on our servers as
long as they're under 20Mb.

------
dutchbrit
I actually wanted to build something similar, since I spread things through
bookmarks, files in my Downloads folder & links in my emails. I'm a very
hectic person and needed something like this!

However, it just doesn't work here it seems. Shift+cmd+c'ed a webpage, and
Collections did mention it put that item into my inbox. However, when I went
to my inbox, nothing was there. Tried again, same problem. Clicking on the
plus button at the bottom of the app didn't do anything either, I was hoping I
could add something manually instead... Running on 1.8.3 here. :(

~~~
dutchbrit
Follow-up: On restarting the app, the item was in my inbox, and new items also
went to my inbox. However, I'm still not able to use the + button - I assume
that's (annndddd it crashed) there so I can manually add an item?

What's the ETA for a mobile app? This is obviously a HUGE must ;)

~~~
armansu
Thanks for feedback! The fact that collected items didn't show up immediately
in the inbox in your case is definitely some kind of the bug which we will
look into. '+'/'-' buttons are actually for creating new collections and
removing existing ones respectively. We will definitely make it more
intuitive.

~~~
dutchbrit
New collections aren't created when clicking on the plus button. When clicking
on the minus button however, they are removed (so the minus does work). If you
can't replicate the issue, feel free to shoot me an email (see my profile). I
can give you remote access to see for yourself/test/debug.

~~~
armansu
Got it, will fix it tomorrow ;)

------
shurcooL
I've watched the video, it intrigued me and left me with these questions: Can
you put an item in multiple collections at once? Can a collection be inside
another collection?

~~~
armansu
Thanks! We used to support nested collections and 'single item - multiple
collections' in the intermediate versions, but decided to disable it for the
overall simplicity of the v1. We'll bring it back when/if many users really
want it.

~~~
aw3c2
you won't be able to tell if they do. only the loudest dogs bark. if you
cannot use a feature how can you know if you really need it. vice versa, if it
does not exist, how do you know you don't "need" it. life was fine without
smartphones and Facebook too.

~~~
armansu
True. But we think that overall simplicity (not feature completeness) should
be the driving principle when you're starting out. Educating your users step
by step. If you give new users Facebook in its current form, they would have
no idea how to use it ;)

------
Matsta
I tried the app out of the other day. I'm not sure if its still in beta, but
the app lacks a lot of polish. And as of typing this it just crashed.

Definitely has potential though, but I might wait a little while to I consider
using it again.

~~~
armansu
Thank you! We'll work hard to make it better!

------
george88b
Looks great! This is definitely useful. Only two things, when I go to add a
service, dropbox is not appearing as an option for me. Also, it was not
immediately clear to me how I would delete a collections folder. I kept trying
to right click the icon in the left panel but I now see that if I click My
Collections there is a minus botton at the bottom.

~~~
armansu
Thank you! We disabled Dropbox and Gmail for now, we'll put them back when our
integration is more reliable. You can delete collections with 'Delete' key or
'-' button at the bottom of the screen. But agreed we should definitely make
UI for this more obvious.

------
urza
Hmm looks interesting.

I have a question: does it actually download the content I bookmark or is it
just links? For example, does it download the youtube video to my local folder
or is it just link to the video and if I would want to see it next year, I
will have to hope the video is still there?

~~~
armansu
If the local file you're collecting is under 20Mb, we're storing it on our
servers. Regarding youtube videos, as for now - they're gone from Collections
if they are deleted from Youtube. We're thinking of doing something about it
though ;)

------
troymc
Question: Does Collections expose any developer interfaces? I can imagine a
whole ecosystem of apps/plugins that build on it: alternate visual
presentations, data mining, sync, bulk transfer, backup, advanced search, etc.

~~~
tonyx
Hi troymc,

Interesting idea. We might look into that sometimes. Our current focus is on
delivering a great experience to end users so we are integrating services
ourselves one at a time. Don't want to get too far ahead of ourselves. :)

------
ISeemToBeAVerb
Looks cool. One question though; you say "share anything with anyone", does
that mean I can clip text, links and images from anywhere on the web, or only
from the services you mention on the landing page?

~~~
armansu
Thanks! You can definitely collect links from Chrome/Safari, just press
Cmd+Shift+C. Unfortunately, we don't support clipping text and images from the
web. Yet :)

------
whynotbalu
Looks amazing, I need to upgrade from 10.6 as well :( I noticed on the site
that the "Download for free" button at the bottom says "10.7 and above", which
needs to be corrected?

~~~
armansu
Thanks! Just updated the subtitle for the footer download button to reflect
that. Our next short term goal is to make the app Lion-compatible.

~~~
whynotbalu
Awesome, thanks! Can't wait to use it!

------
malandrew
Any plans to add Pinboard integration? (I reckon Pinterest integration would
also be relevant)

------
muneeb
Oh man, now I'll have to update OS X just to try it out!

~~~
armansu
We definitely want to support Lion really soon. But, yeah, upgrading to OSX
10.8 might be faster :)

~~~
halkazzar
ai ai ai!!! I am on MacOS 10.6 still... i know i know, i need upgrade :-P

------
est
previous <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4919287>

~~~
armansu
This was the beta for the December 2012 version - a viewer which let you
browse the content from your online services in a single place.

------
cabbeer
Anything like this for windows?

~~~
armansu
Working on it!

------
jjb123
was just wanting something like this about a month ago. well done guys.

~~~
armansu
Thank you!

------
antoniuschan99
sick!

